# Satellite Radio: How Big the Potential?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Bernstein Research, in data released last week, points out the obvious: The primary market for satellite radio will be 230 million vehicles on the road today and 17 million vehicles sold each year.

However, don't doubt that the two companies, Sirius and XM Satellite Radio, also won't target the nation's 113 million households as well as special markets, the Wall Street firm said. The special markets potential is represented by 3 million RVs, 2.3 million heavy trucks and 4 million boats, Bernstein said.

In its forecasts, Bernstein predicts that by 2010 there will be 44 million satellite radio subscribers in the United States, representing a penetration of 28 percent of U.S. households.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

